# The relentless pursuit to become a beast



## gymforlife (Oct 25, 2010)

hi all this will be my full body routine 

Workout A:
Deadlifts
Bench Press
Leg Press
Military

Workout B:
Squats
Pullups/Lat Pulldowns (Switch when you can't do any more pullups)
Romanian Deadlifts
Rows

Accessorys when needed...
***

Monday - 5x10
Wednesday - 3x6
Friday - 4x8

The only thing to be noted is that i am not going to deadlift twice in a week just to be sure i do not overtrain

so week 1 of deadlift will be monday 
week 2 of deadlift will be wednesday
week 3 of deadlift will be ona  friday etc


----------



## gymforlife (Oct 25, 2010)

Day one was great realy enjoyed this full body style of training, feels alot better then battering a body part for 12 sets in one session

everything went well just the two or three sets where i need to ajust the weight for my next session to hit my targets bang on ...


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

gymforlife said:


> Day one was great realy enjoyed this full body style of training, feels alot better then battering a body part for 12 sets in one session
> 
> everything went well just the two or three sets where i need to ajust the weight for my next session to hit my targets bang on ...


 
Routine looks good, not suprised you prefer it to doing "12 sets for one body part" thats alot............have to start posting your numbers.


----------



## gymforlife (Oct 25, 2010)

numbers?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

gymforlife said:


> numbers?


 
haha what weight your lifting


----------



## gymforlife (Oct 25, 2010)

ohhh lol, yh okay there not good, im a relative newb really

Today_
started deads at 58 to test the water for the first two sets then moved up to 60 kg, might start at 60 kg next week

leg press_ 230 for the whole 5 sets

Bench press_ started at 60 kg for the first set then gradually got down to 50 kg to my last set, im used to benching first in my routine so the deads defo affected my bench hit my 10 rep targets apart from the first set

standing Shoulder press_ again started a little more consersative only used seated shoulder press normaly can do 26 kg for 10 reps, never done it standing and never used to train shoulders after chest workout, started at 12 kg ( i no perthetic) and failed at the target rep with 10 kg on my last set

next update will be on wednesday...


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

Dont worry pal its not about us all judging how much you can lift, we all had to start somewhere. We post our numbers so we can remember exactly what we lifted the week before and so others can see what progress we are making and give encouragement, you wont get any negative comments about how much you lift here, just advice and encouragement.


----------



## gymforlife (Oct 27, 2010)

2day was my second day training, tbh was not the most productive workout.

i started out squating 60kg for my first 2 sets for 6 reps and finished off my final set with 65 kg, i think i started off a bit to causiously so i know i can do at least 65 kg for 6 reps rather then 60


then moved on to the RDL, I have not done this exercise before so again started off causiously, 
 started off at 40 kg then moved onto 50 kg, far to light but persisted with it just to get a feel of the exercise
moved on to a final set 50 kg, again it was a bit to light felt it in my lower back but did not really feel the strectch of my hams, i think i can defo do 60 kg for 6 reps at least

done my first set of chinups got to 6 reps
then done my final 2 sets on the lat pull down machine and used 85kg for the reps

moved onto bentover rows started off fine with 40 kg, 
second set was a bit to heavy for me so didnt finish the 6 reps with good form
final set i decreased the weight too 35kg and completed the 6 reps fine 

then done 2 sets of BB curls first at 13 reps and then a second set at 12 reps with a weight of 18 kg 

I think it is fair to say that the first week of any routine is probaly learning where you are in terms of the amount of weight you lift 

next post will be friday...


----------



## gymforlife (Oct 29, 2010)

third day training today and it was a very good session. Got home from work late last night so was not feeling the strongest this morning so i completed all my sets one to two reps short of failure

Bench press:
1st set_ 50 kg
2nd set_ 50kg
3rd set_ 45kg 
4th set_ 45kg

shoulder press
1st set_14kg
2nd set_14 kg
3rd set_14kg
4th set_14 kg

NGBP 12_15 reps
1st set_30kg
2nd set_25kg

Leg press
1st set_220kg
2nd set_220kg
3rd set_225kg
4th set_230kg to failure


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 1, 2010)

today was a brutal session, targeting 10 reps_

squat
60kg_ to failure
55kg_
55kg
50kg
50kg

RDLs
50kg
50kg_ failure
40kg
40kg
40kg

pullup_to failure
laterial pulldown machine
70kg
70kg
55kg
55kg

bentover row
25kg
25kg
25kg
25kg
28.5kg


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 3, 2010)

training day 5 targeting 6 reps

Deadlifts
1st set 65 kg
2nd set 65 kg
3rd set 70 kg_ pretty much to failure

leg press
1st set 230 kg
2nd set 230 kg
3rd set 230 kg

Bench press
55kg
55kg
55kg

shoulder press
16kg
16kg
16kg_ to failure

NGBP 12_15 reps
30 kg
30kg_ to failure


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 4, 2010)

i plan on tweaking the way i approach this routine by purposely trying to not go to failure on monday workouts but going to failure one set per muscle group on wednesday and friday

example 

Monday A workout 

wednesday B workout 

friday A workout 


so i will not go to failure on mondays A workout 
only go to failure on one set per muscle group on the B workout 
and finally go to failure only one set per muscle group on fridays A workout and then repeat next week with the B A B workout 

This way i think i can get the benefit of frequency and the benefits of training to failure without the risk of overtraining will be starting this next week


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 5, 2010)

scrap the previous statement after research have decided that I will not go to failure on purpose


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 5, 2010)

day 6 training targeting 8 reps 4 sets

squat
60kg
60kg
55kg
55kg

1 set of pullups
laterial pulldown machine
70kg
85kg
85kg

Bentover row
30kg
33.50kg
33.50kg
33.50kg

2 sets of curls 12 to 15 reps_
18.50 ( had to use a few cheat curls to get to 12 reps)
15kg 

next post monday....


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 8, 2010)

Before i start  logging in day 7 of training, just realised i made a kistake on logging in weights on the leg press on day 1

leg press
220kg
210kg
210kg
205kg
205kg

_______________________

Day 7 training 5 sets targeting 10 reps

Deadlift
60kg
60kg
60kg
60kg
60kg_ had to rest 3.30 minutes before i attempted this set
Improvement on deads last time I did them on 5 sets 10 reps...

Leg press
220kg
210kg
205kg
205kg
205kg

bench press
45kg
40kg
40kg
40kg
40kg

shoulder press
12kg
12kg
12kg_ failure
10kg
10kg


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 10, 2010)

Day 8 training 3 sets 6 reps

squats
65 kg
65kg
60kg
up on the squats  from last time

1 set of pullups
1st set of laterial pulldowns 85 kg
2nd set of laterial pulldowns 85kg

bentover rows
35kg
35kg
35kg

curls_ 12 reps
15kg
15kg


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 12, 2010)

Day 9 training 4 sets 8 reps

Bench press
50kg_ to light got to 10 reps with one rep to spare, 55kg next time, i have got stronger since i trained with the same protical of 4 sets 10 reps for bench press

50kg_ got to 9 reps with one rep to spare
50kg
45kg

shoulder press
14kg
14kg
14kg
14kg

NGBP 12 reps
30kg
30kg
stonger since last time

leg press
225kg
225kg
225kg
220kg

once again have made improvements on leg press


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 12, 2010)

Keep up the hard work, those gains will really add up over time.

What are your goals?  Trying to gain some muscle or just get stronger?


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks

well as the title suggests  i want be a beast lol so get as big as i can and of course get strong at the same time, I wasted too much time before with too many isolation exercises and poor routines and the growth just was not there. I was plateaueing for a couple of months before, so hopefully this routine will do the job.

I am really enjoying this full body routine, its so much funner then splits and feels more productive as well.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 12, 2010)

yep, I haven't turned back from fullbody routines for awhile.

just make sure your diet's in check and keep up the hard work.  you're doing things the right way in the gym so make sure you eat enough food to grow.


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 12, 2010)

yh i feel my diet is very good, geting in all the right amount of macros eating 23 times my body weight from pounds into calories and so on...

how long does it take you to see growth on your full body routines?

also on another side note do you ever go to failure on any sets?


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 15, 2010)

Day 10, 5 sets 10 reps

_Started squat last time at 60kg but failed on 10 reps, so i started at 55kg too have 1 or 2 reps left

Squat
55kg
55kg
55kg
55kg
50kg

1 set of pullups
Laterial pulldown machine
70kg
70kg
70kg
70kg
up on the amount for this exercise that i can do from last time i used this protocal

Bentover rows
28.50kg
30kg
30kg
30kg
30kg
heavier wieghts then i could do last time

on a side note i have decided to take out the RDLs, i felt it was to much volume and i could not complete my workouts in the time i needed too. i squat with a wider stance and deadlifts fuck up my hamstrings enough, so that should make up for a non hamstring dominant exercise


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 17, 2010)

Day 11, 3 sets 6 reps
felt larthargic and slightly demotivated today, hope this is not signs of overeaching for me....

Deadlift
70kg
70kg
70kg

leg press
230kg
230kg
230kg

Bench press
55kg
55kg
55kg

shoulder press
16kg
16kg
16kg

NGBP 12 reps
30kg
30kg

felt slightly larthargic monday as well i think it might be due to a sugar crash I started using honey in my oatmeal from monday so friday i will not use it to see how i feel.


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 19, 2010)

Day 12, 4 sets 8 reps

Believe it or not i did not put honey in my oatmeal and well i didnt feel lathargic during training and infact improved what i did last time i used the same protocal LOL!

Squat_
60kg
60kg
60kg
60kg
( last time i could only do two sets at 60 kg)

1 set of pullups
Laterial pulldown machine
85kg
85kg
85kg_ failed

Bentover rows
33.50kg
33.50kg
33.50kg
33.50kg

EZ curls 12 reps
15kg
15kg


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 22, 2010)

Day 13, 5 sets 10 reps

Bench press
50kg
50kg
50kg_ only 8 reps with a rep to spare
45 kg_ only 8 reps with a rep to spare
40kg

Shoulder press
12kg
12kg
12kg
10kg
10kg

Leg press
220kg
215kg
215kg
215kg
215kg


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 24, 2010)

Day 14, 3 sets 6 reps

Squat
65kg
65kg
65kg

Done one more set with 65 kg this time

1 set of pullups
Laterial pulldwowns
85kg
85kg

Bentover row
35kg
35kg
35kg

EZ curl 12 reps
15kg
15kg


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 26, 2010)

Day 15, 4 sets 8 reps

Deadlift
65kg
65kg
60kg
60kg

Leg press
220kg
215kg
210kg
210kg

Bench press
50kg
50kg
50kg
50kg

Shoulder press
14kg
14kg
14kg failure
12kg

NGBP 12 reps
30kg
30kg


----------



## gymforlife (Nov 29, 2010)

Day 16, 5 sets 10 reps

Squat
58.50kg
58.50kg
58.50kg
58.50kg
58.50kg
Up on all the sets of squats from last time i used this protocal

1 set of pullups
laterial pulldown machine
70kg
70kg
70kg
70kg

Bentover rows
33.50kg
33.50kg
33.50kg
33.50kg
33.50kg
Up on all the sets from last time i used this protocal


----------



## gymforlife (Dec 1, 2010)

Day 17, 3 sets 6 reps
 Deadlifts
70kg
70kg
70kg

Leg press
230kg
230kg
230kg

Bench press
55kg
55kg
55kg

Shoulder press
16kg
16kg
16kg

NGBP 12 reps
30kg
30kg


----------



## gymforlife (Dec 3, 2010)

Day 18, 4 sets 8 reps

Squats
63.50kg
63.50kg
63.50kg
63.50kg
Up on all the squats from last time

Laterial pulldown machine
85kg
85kg
85kg
85kg

Bentover rows
35kg
35kg
35kg
35kg
up on all the rows

EZ curls 12 reps
17.50kg up on the curls
17.50kg, had to use a few cheat curls dropping second set to 15kg next week


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 3, 2010)

Im not trying to be a jerkoff but if your pursuit is to be a beast you need to start increasing the weight set after set.  Dosent have to be a lot but you gotta test yourself a little.


----------



## gymforlife (Dec 4, 2010)

the smallest weight plates I can use are 1.75kg, tbh fair its pretty hard to continuously increase weight every single session your not suddenly going to get super strong and and up 10 kg on to every exercise withen 6 weeks, i have made progress on rows squats and deadlifts...


----------



## gymforlife (Dec 6, 2010)

Day 19 5 sets 10 reps

Bench press
50kg
50kg
50kg
45kg_ 9 reps with 1 rep to spare
40kg
up on bench press since last time could only do two sets at 50kg for 10 reps

Shoulder press
12kg
12kg
12kg
12kg_ failure
10kg
up on sets, sould only do 3 sets at 12kg last time

Leg press
220kg
220kg
220kg
220kg
220kg
up on all the sets for leg press


----------



## gymforlife (Dec 8, 2010)

Day 20 3 sets 6 reps

squat
68.50kg
68.50kg
68.50kg
up on all the squats

laterial pulldown
set of pullups
100kg
100kg
up on laterial pulldowns

Bentover rows
38.50kg
38.50kg
38.50kg
up on all bentover rows

EZ curl 12 reps
18.50kg
15kg


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi there.  Just peeking in for the first time.  Keep training hard.


----------

